# Energy shortages in south asia



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Pakistan ‘Has No Option But To Ration’ Natural Gas Supply This Winter | OilPrice.com


Pakistan has no other option but to ration natural gas supply this winter, with gas provided three times a day for cooking to households




oilprice.com


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So is the Philippines going to limit the hours in the day I can use my gas tank.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Gary,
It is about natural gas, not gasoline.
Not sure which tank you are referring to.

I think it is gas in pipes under streets going into homes.


If Pakistan has these problems, will Philippines also have this problem ?

I do not know.
Maybe ?

Is Philippines more wealthy than Pakistan ?

During WW2 there was rationing.
I think rationing is a possibility


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Gary,
> It is about natural gas, not gasoline.
> Not sure which tank you are referring to.
> 
> ...


A gas tank is the small, usually 11kg cylinde, that those who can afford to not cook on fire wood or charcoal use. I'm not aware of any piped gas in the Philippines and if there were I wouldn't live anywhere near it.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

If there is not enough gas....
Gas is used to generate electricity...

How can people cook rice ?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gasul bottle and the cooker or electric rice cooker, LPG is different to NG. and in a transportable bottle. Our power comes from coal, diesel and 10% NG. in PH.
Funny as a plumber and gasfitter by trade I distinctly remember learning at trade school, mid 70's that Australia had over 900 years of gas reserves, a little research reveals Oz holds trillions of cubic metres in reserve and don't worry it's sold worldwide. As a fall back we can cook rice on wood or charcoal no different to a great BBQ.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Howard_Z said:


> If there is not enough gas....
> Gas is used to generate electricity...
> 
> How can people cook rice ?


Without googling the subject i would imagine a large part of the rural population still use wood or charcoal for cooking.
The urban can use plastic as there's plenty to go around.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Too true.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Most rural houses have what they call a dirty kitchen, it's an outside kitchen/area where the wood/ charcoal cooking is done, hence dirty..Most houses will have one except condos where they just cook in the hallways.


----------

